# 日日是好日



## anialuo

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if I got it correctly- does 日日是好日 mean something like 'everyday is a good day'?


----------



## illidange

yes,it does.


----------



## anialuo

illidange, thanks again


----------



## indigoduck

anialuo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure if I got it correctly- does 日日是好日 mean something like 'everyday is a good day'?


 
Repeating certain characters have a way of emphasizing or making the word "plural" so to speak.  Check out some examples below:

年年 = every year (year x 2)
天天 = every day (day x 2)
月月 = every month (month x 2)
人人 = every people (person x 2)


----------



## kfz2010

and be careful of another meaning of "日" as a slang, which is now widely use in China (especially in North China). It's equal to the English F-word. That will change the whole meaning of the sentence.


----------



## xiaolijie

> That will change the whole meaning of the sentence.


As long as the meaning of "好" doesn't change, it should be fine


----------



## indigoduck

kfz2010 said:


> and be careful of another meaning of "日" as a slang, which is now widely use in China (especially in North China). It's equal to the English F-word. That will change the whole meaning of the sentence.


 
"日" as the "F" word !?  are you sure ?

i'm worried that i might use it incorrectly.

can you tell us how it looks in a sentence so we will know not to use it ... ?


----------



## Ghabi

That's just a euphemism of 肏 (or perhaps because people forget how to type it?) You can see this character in the old novels. Personally I pronounce it as 入, but some people pronounce it as 日 (hence the connection) and some 操.


----------



## kfz2010

An example would just look like "日!", meaning "F*!".

Under this light, "日日是好日" would mean "every f* is a good f*".


----------



## Tsingtao

日日是好日, I never heard of this term, there is a famous song in China, one line of the lyrics is "天天都是好日子", means "everyday is a lucky day"


----------



## bighead+

Tsingtao said:


> 日日是好日, I never heard of this term, there is a famous song in China, one line of the lyrics is "天天都是好日子", means "everyday is a lucky day"



It's a phrase related to zen Buddhism. Google it.


----------



## bighead+

indigoduck said:


> "日" as the "F" word !?  are you sure ?
> 
> i'm worried that i might use it incorrectly.
> 
> can you tell us how it looks in a sentence so we will know not to use it ... ?



They're joking with you. "日" in slang could be used as verb which means "f**k". "日" is a noun and the slang usage is the only one I could think of as a verb.


----------



## YangMuye

Ghabi said:


> That's just a euphemism of 肏 (or perhaps because people forget how to type it?) You can see this character in the old novels. Personally I pronounce it as 入, but some people pronounce it as 日 (hence the connection) and some 操.


amazing....



> It's a phrase related to zen Buddhism. Google it.


Maybe something like "Everything is a good thing." "Enjoy your life." "Find the" "find the beauty of life" "try to discover the beauty of life".....


----------



## eric_yu

agree with kfz2010, the character 日may be used as slang, a taboo.
here 日日是好日 is somewhat weird, because we don't say this in everyday life. usually we say 天天 instead of 日日， but the tricky part is that 天also means sky/weather, so we can't just say 天天是好天，which means every day, it's a fine day. 天天(doubled) means every day/everyday, 天alone, could mean sky/weather.  hope this can be of some help.


----------



## Jerry Chan

eric_yu said:


> agree with kfz2010, the character 日may be used as slang, a taboo.
> here 日日是好日 is somewhat weird, because we don't say this in everyday life. usually we say 天天 instead of 日日， but the tricky part is that 天also means sky/weather, so we can't just say 天天是好天，which means every day, it's a fine day. 天天(doubled) means every day/everyday, 天alone, could mean sky/weather.  hope this can be of some help.



We use 日日 a lot in Cantonese. 
- 我們日日用'日日'

However, it's far from a dialect.
今日, 昨日, 前日, 後日, 日日... are all traditional Chinese.
It's just that after Mandarin taking center stage in China, 日 has given way to 天
We still have an idiom called 日日夜夜 though


----------



## MarcF

kfz2010 said:


> and be careful of another meaning of "日" as a slang, which is now widely use in China (especially in North China). It's equal to the English F-word. That will change the whole meaning of the sentence.





indigoduck said:


> "日" as the "F" word !?  are you sure ?
> 
> i'm worried that i might use it incorrectly.
> 
> can you tell us how it looks in a sentence so we will know not to use it ... ?





Jerry Chan said:


> We use 日日 a lot in Cantonese.
> - 我們日日用'日日'
> 
> However, it's far from a dialect.
> 今日, 昨日, 前日, 後日, 日日... are all traditional Chinese.
> It's just that after Mandarin taking center stage in China, 日 has given way to 天
> We still have an idiom called 日日夜夜 though





kfz2010 said:


> An example would just look like "日!", meaning "F*!".
> 
> Under this light, "日日是好日" would mean "every f* is a good f*".



That sentence sounds quite unnatural to me. I stick to this one: "每天都是好日子。" And "天天都是好日子" is fine with me. The original one has three "日". It's almost repetitive and awkward. I live in South China and I've never heard anyone says any anything like this before. Besides, we prefer to use "日子" instead of "日". It's probably because we deem it educated and wise to use two 汉字 to refer to one thing, especially in South East China.

In some cases, "日" is in reference to the "F" word. Use it properly! kfz2010 can be right, if this sentence is told as a dirty joke. And that kind of meaning is both obscure and filthy. It could make a good laugh only as long as you tell it to the right person and for the right situation.


----------



## Humberto Duan

We almost never say so. If any chinese say it to you, it may be a joke to lead to the other meaning.


----------

